# Ever Wonder...........



## wasabi (Aug 12, 2005)

why the sun lightens our hair, but darkens our skin?

why women can't put on mascara with their mouth closed?

why you don't ever see the headline "Psychic Wins Lottery"?

why "abbreviated" is such a long word?

why doctors call what they do "practice"?

why you have to click on "Start" to stop Windows 98?

why lemon juice is made with artificial flavor, while dishwashing 
liquid is made with real lemons?

why the man who invests all your money is called a broker?

why there isn't mouse-flavored cat food?

who tastes dog food when it has a "new & improved" flavor?

why they sterilize the needle for lethal injections?

why they don't make the whole plane out of the material used
for the indestructible black box ?

why sheep don't shrink when it rains?

why they are called apartments when they are all stuck together?

if con is the opposite of pro, is Congress the opposite of progress?

why they call the airport "the terminal" if flying is so safe?


----------



## middie (Aug 12, 2005)

why they sterilize the needle for lethal injections

i always wondered that myself.

and why is it no matter what color bubble bath you get the bubbles are always white ?
why do you drive in a parkway and park in a driveway ?
and why is it no matter which end of the garbage bag you try first it never opens ?


----------

